# DSP1124 vs DCX2496, a question of delay/phase with a multi sub setup



## solarin006 (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently purchased a pair of Epik Empires to go along with my MFW-15. I plan on putting the empires either on the forward wall, next to my mains, or next to the couch as end tables. The MFW-15 is sitting in the side of the room next to the av rack. Wherever the Empires end up, they will be equidistant from the listening position and the MFW will be about 4-5 feet further.

The empires have a simple 0/180 switch to set phase, however the MFW-15 has a knob to where i can adjust to anything in between. I'm definitely planning on running either the DSP1124 or DCX2496 to eq the three in room.

Now on to my question. Can I use the phase knob on the MFW-15 to adjust for the delay/distance between it and the empires, or should I spring for the more expensive DCX2496 which will allow me to set up delay/distance between multiple subs?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

tagging along - I'm wondering about the DCX to crossover two similar subs at different levels too - as opposed to using a single b2 to treat both equally - the dcx has a subsonic filter where the BFD does not


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

solarin006 said:


> Now on to my question. Can I use the phase knob on the MFW-15 to adjust for the delay/distance between it and the empires..


Yes, the phase control accomplishes the same thing as a digital delay.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

dougc said:


> tagging along - I'm wondering about the DCX to crossover two similar subs at different levels too - as opposed to using a single b2 to treat both equally - the dcx has a subsonic filter where the BFD does not


Not sure I get the question. What do you mean, "different levels?" What's a b2?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## dougsmith (Aug 21, 2008)

solarin006 said:


> I recently purchased a pair of Epik Empires to go along with my MFW-15. I plan on putting the empires either on the forward wall, next to my mains, or next to the couch as end tables. The MFW-15 is sitting in the side of the room next to the av rack. Wherever the Empires end up, they will be equidistant from the listening position and the MFW will be about 4-5 feet further.
> 
> The empires have a simple 0/180 switch to set phase, however the MFW-15 has a knob to where i can adjust to anything in between. I'm definitely planning on running either the DSP1124 or DCX2496 to eq the three in room.
> 
> Now on to my question. Can I use the phase knob on the MFW-15 to adjust for the delay/distance between it and the empires, or should I spring for the more expensive DCX2496 which will allow me to set up delay/distance between multiple subs?


The nice thing about the DCX is that you can independently adjust x-over, filters, phase and levels for each output. This is quite helpful in optimizing the overall response using multiple subs in a room. In my experience, changing the phase of one or both subs did not make a very large difference, however, so I wouldn't get a dcx for just that reason. Much more helpful is the ability to set independent notch filters to smooth out those nasty room mode peaks, since two subs at different locations will each tend to excite different modes more efficiently. 

- Doug


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

What may be more important here is what happens when you combine subs of different capabilities...


----------

